# How long after PR is granted can you apply for Citizenship?



## Omann (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi all,

Not to jump ahead too much as I am still waiting for my partner visa app to go through but out of curiosity, does anyone know how soon after PR is granted can you apply for citizenship?

Thanks


----------



## Daniel15 (Apr 14, 2010)

The Australian citizenship site says this:


> The residence requirement is based on the time you have lived in Australia and the time you have spent outside Australia.
> 
> You must:
> - have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying which must include the last 12 months as a permanent resident, and
> - *not* have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, in the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year before applying.


(source: http://www.citizenship.gov.au/applying/how_to_apply/conferral_app_process/)


----------



## Venkatraj (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Daniel,
Just some confirmation. I have just started the ball rolling to immigrate. Is it aftr 4 years of PR one is eligible to apply for citizenship?. Is it still the same? There is no more PR status in UK.Its all HSMP
Please let me know
Regards


----------



## Daniel15 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm not too sure, I just found that site via Google. I don't have any experience with the process


----------



## Venkatraj (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the prompt reply. I will be checking the website.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

There is also a variation to the residency requirement for anyone interested, usually you need to have been living in Australia for 3 years on any substantive visa + 1 year as a permanent resident.

However, those living with Australian partners overseas can still qualify even if they have not been living in Australia:

_*If you have spent time outside Australia as a permanent resident with your spouse or partner,* or are the surviving spouse or partner of an Australian citizen and have a close and continuing association with Australia, *then that period of time may be treated as time spent in Australia.*_
Australian Citizenship - Variation to the residence requirement
(Under "Ministerial discretions")


----------



## Venkatraj (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Sarah,
I am not sure on what visa I will be immigrating. I am a doctor and I may well be going on a training visa for a period to get my fellowship before I get onto to a main job. It depends on the job and femployers requirement. It helps to know that a 'substantive visa' is the one.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Venkatraj said:


> Thanks Sarah,
> I am not sure on what visa I will be immigrating. I am a doctor and I may well be going on a training visa for a period to get my fellowship before I get onto to a main job. It depends on the job and femployers requirement. It helps to know that a 'substantive visa' is the one.


Ok. You might still want to have a look at the link I posted because there are other variations to the requirement, it might come in handy in the future.


----------



## Venkatraj (Aug 14, 2011)

SarahM said:


> Ok. You might still want to have a look at the link I posted because there are other variations to the requirement, it might come in handy in the future.


True. Its informative. Thanks once again


----------

